# Voucher



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

En México y desde hace ya varios años se ha puesto muy de moda el usar el vocablo *voucher* para designar a aquel documento legal cuyo correcto nombre en el idioma español es *pagaré de una tarjeta de crédito*. Ahora bien, mis preguntas son las siguientes:

a)¿Alguien sabe si en algún diccionario del idioma español, general o especializado, aparece el vocablo *voucher* definido en el sentido arriba mencionado?

b)¿Cómo se le llama al *pagaré de una tarjeta de crédito* en los demás países hispanohablantes?...De antemano gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## Kangy

Acá decimos *voucher*. También se escucha *pagaré*, pero es menos común.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A ver si los amigos españoles nos dicen cómo se dice por allá.


----------



## Ube

Hola:
en España no lo he oído, afortunadamente, y espero que siga así.
Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Ube said:


> Hola:
> en España no lo he oído, afortunadamente, y espero que siga así.
> Saludos.


 
Coincido en todo, sobre todo en el "afortunadamente" y en el "espero que siga así", auqnue pensandolo bien tambien en eso de que "no lo he oido nunca".

De todas maneras no sé qué es el "pagaré de una tarjeta de crédito", me parece que no es lo que nosotros conocemos por "pagaré" que es un papel que se firma en el que te comprometes a pagar una determinada cantidad a una determinada persona.

Creo que a lo que se refiere la pregunta inicial es al "estadillo" que te envía la entidad de crédito comunicándote los gastos que has hecho con tu tarjeta de crédito y el total que cobrarán en tu cuenta corriente. Claro que esto son suposiciones mías, por el contexto, porque no tengo ni idea de qué es el "vouchere" ese, o como se diga.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es lo que firmas cuando pagas con tarjeta de crédito. ¿Cómo le llamas a ese papel? Antes, cuando se "planchaban" las tarjetas, el original se lo quedaba el comercia y a ti te daban una copia (amarilla, si mal no recuerdo).

En los hoteles aún lo hacen: planchan la tarjeta, firmas el voucher y lo dejas abierto, para cubrir cualquier gasto en que puedas incurrir durante tu estancia.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá también se usa el término "voucher", pero con dos significados:
a)El primero es el que Crisipo menciona, es decir, el comprobante de una transacción realizada con tarjeta de crédito y que corresponde a una especie de pagaré.
b)En un ambiente contable, se denomina también como "voucher" a la copia que de todo cheque emitido, conserva como justificativo, el departamento de contabilidad. Los formularios de cheques constan de un original y una copia. El original se entrega al beneficiario (proveedor, empleado, etc.) y la copia queda en resguardo de contabilidad. En la copia del cheque, en un espacio separado de éste, se detallan las cuentas a afectarse, las firmas de "autorizado", "recibido", etc.

En realidad, el nombre en español que debería usarse en lugar de "*voucher*" tendría que ser "*comprobante*".


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Acá al papel que se firma cuando se paga con tarjeta se lo llama cupón.
Voucher se usa por ejemplo en las agencias de turismo, cuando te entregan toda la documentación para viajar. Es como una orden de prestación de servicios que uno lleva como comprobante de pago y reserva de todo lo que se haya  contratado para ser presentado ante los prestadores del servicio.


----------



## pali1985

en chile, al papel que firmas cuando pagas algo con tarjeta de crédito se llama "comprobante de crédito", y los detalles que llegan a fin de mes para pagar "estado de cuenta", no tenemos extranjerismos para aquellos documentos

saludos desde chile

pablo


----------



## heidita

En España se dice :* comprobante (de pago),* de hecho, normalmente se suprime lo de "de pago". En las tiendas simplemente dicen: Señora, su comprobante. 

Yo conozco voucher solo en inglés. En este caso no se trata del papelito del comprobante de la tarjeta, sino de un *prepago* (lo observo cuando alquilo un coche por internet). Este comprobante de prepago se entrega en el puesto de recogida de coches. 
Es una voz inglesa que no se usa en España (afortunadamente).


----------



## heidita

Crisipo de Soli said:


> En México y desde hace ya varios años se ha puesto muy de moda el usar el vocablo *voucher* para designar a aquel documento legal cuyo correcto nombre en el idioma español es *pagaré de una tarjeta de crédito*. .


 

Crisipo, no sé porqué dices que el nombre correcto es "pagaré" ya que pagaré es algo que tienes pendiente de pagar, no un comprobante de algo que ya has pagado.

Mi joya ha dado con la palabra:* justificante de compra*. (También aquí no solemos oír "de compra")


----------



## Argónida

¿Voucher? 
¿*Planchar* la tarjeta?


----------



## pejeman

heidita said:


> Crisipo, no sé porqué dices que el nombre correcto es "pagaré" ya que pagaré es algo que tienes pendiente de pagar, no un comprobante de algo que ya has pagado.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Estimada Heidita:
> 
> En México, por lo menos, sin duda se trata de un pagaré, un título de crédito, regulado por la Ley General de Títulos y Operaciones de Crédito. Y el texto del documento lo confirma: Debo y pagaré...
> 
> Hablando de tarjetas bancarias, el banco te abre un crédito hasta por cierta cantidad, digamos 50 000 pesos mexicanos (unos 3 300 euros) y se establece que la forma en que tú como usuario puedes disponer del crédito, es mediante pagarés que suscribirás al amparo de una tarjeta que se te proporciona. Así cada vez que tú usas tu tarjeta, mientras no rebases los 50 000 morlacos, en realidad estás suscribiendo un pagaré en favor del banco, del cual obtienes una copia, que es a lo que se le llama "voucher", palabra que en lo personal rechazo como si se tratara de una tarjeta vencida. Ante el comerciante que te vendió una mercancía, quedas liberada, pero ante el banco no: tendrás que purificarte después, en los términos del contrato.
> 
> Así es que si compras y pagas en efectivo, te dan tu comprobante de compra (horrorosamente en México ya se enraizó "ticket") y si lo haces mediante tarjeta, recibes tu comprobante de compra y copia del pagaré que has suscrito. Por disposiciones fiscales, si quieres deducir de tus ingresos gravados una compra, generalmente tienes que solicitar que te expidan una "factura" con requisitos fiscales completos, misma que substituye al "comprobante de compra".
> 
> Cuando trabajaba en auditoría, los despachos gringos ya nos habían impuesto decir "prueba de vaucheo", que se relaciona con el párrafo b) de la colaboración del compañero Ayutuxte. ¡Santas palabras Robin!


----------



## totor

Yo coincido totalmente con Jenesaisrien (tal vez porque ambos somos argentinos).

El único uso que damos aquí a *voucher* es en el campo del turismo.

Uno compra un paquete en una empresa de turismo y lo que se lleva es un justificativo de pago para presentar en los hoteles.


----------



## BBono

Hola
La palabra voucher se utiliza sólo dentro del mundo del turismo y significa bono.
¡Hasta otra!


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Correcto? El tiempo y las costumbres decidirán eso. En España esa palabra le resulta desconocida a cualquiera que no tenga un buen nivel de *inglés*. La palabra en sí viene del francés, y finalmente, del latín.

Si una palabra falta en un idioma, me parece bien que se incorpore, pero me parece absurdo (estúpido, en realidad) que mantengamos la escritura original y que la pronunciemos como los angloparlantes, porque una de los pocos logros y ventajas de nuestro idioma es mantener una correspondencia grafico-fonética de la que la mayoría de los demás idiomas carece. Pero la incultura y la barbarie está más interesada en la novedad desde su limitado punto de vista, claro.


----------



## chics

Creo que me he perdido... entonces el *voucher* (¿cómo lo leeis? yo mentalmente dudaba entre "vuché" y "voucher") es el extracto de cuentas, ¿no? ¿Qué tiene de malo *extracto*? Con sus números negros y rojos-en-negrita, y/o con un + o un - delante del número, para saber lo que debes al banco.

Bueno, he aprendido que existió una _bacaladera_ que _planchaba_ (o bien...) las antiguas tarjetas como si fueran gofres; que hay gente que no llama _recibo _a los recibos, que el aparatito de las tiendas ("tiene que pagar en metálico, no tenemos máquina para pasar tarjetas") por el que se pasa (o a veces "no pasa, señora") la tarjeta se llama _TPV_...


----------



## Maruja14

chics said:


> Creo que me he perdido... entonces el *voucher* (¿cómo lo leeis? yo mentalmente dudaba entre "vuché" y "voucher") es el extracto de cuentas, ¿no? ¿Qué tiene de malo *extracto*? Con sus números negros y rojos-en-negrita, y/o con un + o un - delante del número, para saber lo que debes al banco.
> 
> Bueno, he aprendido que existió una _bacaladera_ que _planchaba_ (o bien...) las antiguas tarjetas como si fueran gofres; que hay gente que no llama _recibo _a los recibos, que el aparatito de las tiendas ("tiene que pagar en metálico, no tenemos máquina para pasar tarjetas") por el que se pasa (o a veces "no pasa, señora") la tarjeta se llama _TPV_...


 
No, Chics. Por lo visto el "voucher" no es el extracto, es el recibo que te dan del TPV (terminal punto de venta, creo que significa). Vamos que es tan simple como llamarlo recibo o comprobante.

Siempre me he preguntado a quién se le ocurrió eso de la "bacaladera", hace tanto tiempo que no veo una que hasta se me había olvidado que la llamaban así. De hecho yo hace quince años tenía una tienda y usaba la bacaladera pero creo que nunca me atreví a llamarla por ese nombre, yo decía simplemente: "pásame la cosa de las tarjetas". Posiblemente es poco elegante, pero muy efectivo.


----------



## chics

Ah, gracias.


----------



## colombianitoenpañales

Hola a todos, 

soy nuevo en este forum, pero la verdad de tanto leerlo para poder aclarar las dudas que me han surgido he decidido participar aportando mis inquietudes y mis sugerencias.

Respecto a 'voucher' nunca lo he escuchado ni menos lo he usado pero si tengo conocimiento que suele denominarse a cierto tipo de 'comprobante' que sale de los famosos TPV el cual sirve de credito para realizar ciertas operaciones por Internet.

Entonces no se como llamarlo, que tal 'recibo con fines crediticios' ?? bueno es una broma.


----------



## falbala84

Yo siempre lo he llamado recibo o comprobante.


----------



## heidita

falbala84 said:


> Yo siempre lo he llamado recibo o comprobante.


 
Ya tenemos para elegir: 

*comprobante, justificante, recibo, *


----------



## 140278

También he pensado en comprobante o recibo.


----------



## horusankh

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo insisto en que la plancha, troqueladora, bacaladera o como se llame aún se usa en hoteles. ¿No les ha pasado que llegan a registrarse, y para tener uso de los servicios (TV de paga, teléfono, servibar, etc.) tienes que dejar una impresión de tu tarjeta de crédito en recepción? Cuando vas de salida pasan tu tarjeta por la TPV y te regresan el voucher planchado cuando llegaste para que lo destruyas.


Hola Toño:

Lo que pasa es que los bancos aquí te hacen firmar un "voucher, pagaré, recibo, comprobante, o como se denomine, abierto" para garantizar que no te vayas a ir debiéndoles, y en España lo que hacen en lugar de eso es pedirte tu pasaporte en garantía, por lo menos esa ha sido mi experiencia, supongo que a los nacionales les pedirán su cédula de identidad o algo parecido.



chics said:


> Creo que me he perdido... entonces el *voucher* (¿cómo lo leeis? yo mentalmente dudaba entre "vuché" y "voucher")


Chics:

Con la cara roja de vergüenza te digo que lo leemos (yo hago lo posible por no leerlo nunca ) "báucher".

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

He trabajado en agencia de viajes, y lamentablemente me he visto obligado a utilizar el palabro, con dos acepciones diferentes 

1- Justificante de pago, o garantía con tarjeta de crédito. Ese es el que en México se plancha y aquí cocinamos en la bacaladera, más correctamente denominada validadora. Lo siguen exigiendo actualmente las compañias aéreas debido a las utilizaciones fraudelentas de T.C

2- Bono, de hotel, de servicios,  transporte etc.

Argónida, no te aflijas por lo de planchar, al fin y al cabo el artilugio dispone de una plancha con relieve donde figuran los datos identificativos del establecimiento y en este caso planchar o pasar por la plancha hasta resulta aceptable. Pero, que me dices _pasar por la bacaladera_ e incluso _bacaladear?_


----------



## Mangato

Volviendo a la pregunta original, (nos perdemos en divagaciones) considero que voucher no está admitido en nuestro idioma. En unos casos equivale a bono y en el caso de los recibos, los bancos de aquí les denominan *boleta*


----------



## pejeman

www.esmas.com (Pagína del sistema productor de contenidos en español más grande del mundo.)

Voucher:

"Es el pagaré que extienden los establecimientos comerciales a los tarjeta-habientes en el momento que realizan compras con tarjeta de crédito. Este voucher es un comprobante de la operación realizada. Para el establecimiento comercial representa la forma de exigir al banco que le entregó la tarjeta, el pago de los consumos hechos por usted (como cliente), y por lo mismo para usted, es la forma de comprobar y verificar en su estado de cuenta de la tarjeta de crédito, que se estén haciendo los cobros adecuadamente. Este voucher es un documento a través del cuál se establece la obligación del tarjeta-habiente de abonar determinada cantidad en una fecha fija."

Sin duda usar _voucher_ no es correcto. Pero en México ya se implantó la palabreja y sería más fácil desplumar una gallina en un día ventoso y después rcoger todas sus plumas que derogar su uso en México. Y el carácter jurídico de los tales comprobantes es el de un pagaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Como ya han dicho, en España casi ha desaparecido la *bacaladera *que es como yo conocía en la jerga bancaria al aparato para hacer el pago con tarjeta de crédito y ya casi todos los comercios o restaurantes tienen el conocido como *TPV (tepeúve)* por el que el empleado desliza la tarjeta y que proporciona algo que yo puedo llamar *comprobante *o simplemente *recibo.*
> 
> 
> 
> Digo "casi ha desparecido " porque no puedo asegurar que quede alguno por ahí despistado, pero yo que trabajo con esas cosas, los dejé de ver a mediados de los 90


 
Sorprendido de la cantidad de opiniones sobre el extranjerismo "voucher". En Colombia no es muy usual (snobistas) pero cuando se utiliza es con el significado de *comprobante* cuando se pagaba algo con tarjeta de crédito y se planchaba (tan chistoso eso. Por acá no se oye con ese significado). Y en el campo de los transportes aéreos, para denominar el pasabordo. Pero repito, no es de uso corriente. Un saludo a todos


----------



## heidita

> Para expedirte una tarjeta de crédito, aquí y en China, primero tienes que celebrar un contrato de crédito con el banco. Y cada vez que haces una disposición tienes que firmar un pagaré o como se llame en cada país. A eso se le llama un "voucher".


 
Para esto nos falta la confirmación de alguien de China, así que no puedo opinar, sin embargo, como menos mal que ya ha dicho Maruja, ni en este país ni en Alemania, las tarjetas de crédito funcionan de esta forma. Y me sorprende que en Méjico sea así, la verdad.
Y no se le llama _voucher_, a no ser que estemos en un país de habla inglesa, ya que _voucher_ es ingés, no es español. 



> Maruja14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pues en México y en China, pero aquí te mandan tarjetas y te las ofrecen y se empeñan en que las tengas sólo con tener una cuenta corriente con cierta antigüedad, aunque no tenga dinero. Y sin firmar ningún crédito.
> 
> 
> 
> Así es.
> 
> 
> 
> De todos modos, como has visto hay muchas maneras de llamar al comprobante sin apartarnos del español estándar. Aquí en España lo hacemos, como has podido comprobar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y de ese español estándar estoy hablando yo también. Voucher es una palabra inglesa (al parecer de origen francés) , no es español.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToñoTorreón said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo insisto en que la plancha, troqueladora, bacaladera o como se llame aún se usa en hoteles. ¿No les ha pasado que llegan a registrarse, y para tener uso de los servicios (TV de paga, teléfono, servibar, etc.) tienes que dejar una impresión de tu tarjeta de crédito en recepción? Cuando vas de salida pasan tu tarjeta por la TPV y te regresan el voucher planchado cuando llegaste para que lo destruyas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toño, eso no ocurre en España. Se cobran todos los servicios _a la salida_ del hotel, no se deja ninguna garantía ni en España ni en Alemania en forma de una tarjeta de crédito.
> En Estados Unidos sí existe esta práctica. (no usan la "bacaladera", sino apuntan o pasan la tarjeta de crédito, me parece que Inglaterra también)
> 
> Acabo de ver este añadido tuyo, pejeman: *Última reforma publicada DOF 28-06-2007*
> **
> Estamos hablando de la ley mejicana, no sé por qué crees que todos nos regimos por esta ley.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fernando

Sin embargo, la ley que citas no contiene la palabra "voucher".

Como ya se ha comentado, en España "voucher" sólo lo he oído para el recibo o factura de servicios de la agencia de viajes, para su entrega al prestatario efectivo del servicio (hotel, por ejemplo).


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Correcto?  porque una de los pocos logros y ventajas de nuestro idioma es mantener una correspondencia grafico-fonética de la que la mayoría de los demás idiomas carece. .


 
Tal vez esto ya no sea cierto, Lazarus. En México la ce, la ese y la zeta suenan todas igual.


----------



## L4ut4r0

pejeman said:


> Tal vez esto ya no sea cierto, Lazarus. En México la ce, la ese y la zeta suenan todas igual.



Lo que quiere decir Lazarus es que "voucher" da la idea de que se pronuncia /bouchér/ cuando en realidad es /báucher/. En cambio si tú ves la palabra "cedazos" inmediatamente sabes que se pronuncia /sedásos/. Y si la ve Lazarus, sabe que él debe pronunciarla /zedazos/. Quizás algún día la academia hará lo mismo que con líder, champú, pirsin, bluyín y cruasán, y aceptará váucher.


----------



## 140278

Aquí usan _voucher _sobre todo para referirse a los comprobantes de toda operación bancaria.

Saludos


----------



## Lobins

En el diccionario de elpais.com he encontrado esta definición:

Voucher 1 *vale *

*SINÓNIMOS*


bono
pagaré
pase
comprobante
justificante
recibo
*DEFINICIÓN*


*Vale:* Expresión que se usaba antiguamente en castellano para despedirse, sobre todo en las cartas. (...) 
*EN FRANCÉS*


bon (para canjear por algo)


----------



## Södertjej

En las agencias de viajes de España sí se puede oír eso de voucher, pero también dicen con casi más frecuencia "bono", que es el documento que te dan para el hotel. Creo que hace mucho que sólo oigo bono. 

Concuerdo en que en España ya no se ven bacaladeras, tienen más riesgo de fraude y lo normal son esas maquinitas electrónicas. También concuerdo en que todas las tarjetas no implican crédito, pues existen también de débito (en el momento en que pasan tu tarjeta por la maquinita se descuenta el importe de tu cuenta bancaria) y por tanto es un recibo o un comprobante del pago realizado. Y hay hasta tarjetas híbridas, que uno puede elegir si pagarlo directamente de la cuenta o a crédito.

Y aunque se trate de una tarjeta de crédito, que se pague a fin de mes o incluso a plazos, igualmente lo llamamos comprobante o recibo. La tienda ha cobrado y expide un documento que lo prueba, ahora somos nosotros los que tenemos que pagar al banco.


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Yo coincido totalmente con Jenesaisrien (tal vez porque ambos somos argentinos).
> 
> El único uso que damos aquí a *voucher* es en el campo del turismo.
> 
> Uno compra un paquete en una empresa de turismo y lo que se lleva es un justificativo de pago para presentar en los hoteles.


 
Coincido en lo del turismo... pero hace años, a los comprobantes que entregaban cuando uno compraba algo con tarjeta de crédito, les llamaban *voucher* (no sé si siguen haciéndolo).



chics said:


> entonces el *voucher* (¿cómo lo leeis? )


Siempre he oído /váucher/.
Luego de leer lo que dice ManPaisa, me corrijo: /báucher/ con /b/.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Comprobante o justificante. Aunque lo que más se oye es: esto para usted.


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo de _*voucher*_ (pron. _baucher_) creo que se oía más hace algunos años, cuando no se había implantado la moda de los 'datáfonos'.  Era la copia azul del comprobante de pago con tarjeta de crédito.

También lo he oído para referirse a los bonos de pago de una reserva de hotel.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> 'datáfonos'


Ese es el nombre de la maquinita que se oye también por aquí.


----------



## ado.moreno

Acá en Venezuela sí se usa y muucho la palabra voucher, es muy común


----------

